
It is clear that Apple is straying from its mission - ilovecomputers
Since the 90s, I&#x27;ve viewed Apple as the computer company that was breaking down the boundaries between humans and computers with capable technology. From the GUI to a Unix OS to the touchscreen; Apple was taking major steps to breaking down this boundary while the competition, Microsoft, was coming up with minor gimmicks with less reliable tech. Now it&#x27;s the other way around!<p>The signs were showing, but I could not accept it until a worthy competitor appeared. The watershed moment came with COURAGE, but I reached the final stage of acceptance when Microsoft revealed the Surface Studio (and a host of other enticing gadgets) before Apple&#x27;s pricey, dongle-loving, touch strip gimmick that is the MBP.<p>I&#x27;m feeling more and more confident in Satya&#x27;s Microsoft. They&#x27;re sticking through with the productizing of their research in multi-touch and 3D Augmented Reality. Their opening up of developer products (.NET is on GitHub and Edge was one of the first to fully support ES6) is bearing fruit. Now that Windows runs Ubuntu&#x27;s userland, I don&#x27;t have the lack of a Unix terminal to dissuade me from their OS.<p>Apple used to delight me with the smallest detail, but now they piss me off over the smallest fuck ups. Their gadgets now feel more like boundaries while Microsoft has been starting to break them down.
======
moondev
Couldn't agree more. It's arguable now that windows 10 with hyper-v and bash
is now the ultimate dev platform. They keep adding while macos does does the
opposite

